# RecipeDB - Old Convict Stout



## bradsbrew (29/3/09)

Old Convict Stout  Ale - Foreign-Style Stout  Partial               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Made this up as a kitnbits as an experiment for a future Ag Stout. Boiled up 50g of Oak chips in 2 litres the water from this was used with the malt LDME during hop editions. Less thana week and its in the keg and tasting great. The Kit was an ESB Old Ale. The Cluster was acyually Newport   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.15 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.15 kg Weyermann Carared    0.11 kg TF Roasted Barley     1.7 kg Generic LME - Dark    1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      10 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 15mins)    6 g Cluster (Pellet, 7.0AA%, 15mins)       Misc     50 tsp. Oak Chips         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.039 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 7.2 IBU   Efficiency 82%   Alcohol 3.5%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bradsbrew (29/3/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Old Convict Stout



This was an experimental brew for an upcoming Ag was just trialing a few different extras only put down tues night and its in the keg already and is tasting quite nice. Not as chocolaty as I was going for but that what this brew was about.

OG 1040
FG 1012

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/09)

BB,
Wanna translate this to AG and smash it next weekend? Go ya halvies on the grain bill? Love the idea of the chips BTW.


----------



## eamonnfoley (29/3/09)

not sure about the recipe - but like the title!


----------



## bradsbrew (30/3/09)

Chappo said:


> BB,
> Wanna translate this to AG and smash it next weekend? Go ya halvies on the grain bill? Love the idea of the chips BTW.


Mate I will have a crack at an AG recipe for you to have a crack at. This one I made as a mid strength stout. I'll get a coupla bottles to Sully so he can bring them on sunday for you to try. Tastes good but misses the kick in the head a nice strong stout delivers but the flavour is definatly there. The chips are definatly a goer adds a bit of age with out the age :huh: . Looking for a better alternative to using the cocoa powder though.

Cheers Brad

Edit= spewin I cant get there on sunday too.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/09)

Thanks for the sample Brad very nice and very sessionable. Definitely on my to do list but in AG. Great recipe for those having a crack at partials or even the more experienced. Well done mate!


----------



## bradsbrew (10/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Thanks for the sample Brad very nice and very sessionable. Definitely on my to do list but in AG. Great recipe for those having a crack at partials or even the more experienced. Well done mate!



Thanks Chappo, considering it was only12 days from when i first put the ingredients in the fermenter to when you tried it this recipe has a few good things about it. Keg blew out thurs so i need to make another stout. Will be making an AG version when I get back from the Bunyas will be making it around the 6% mark this time and uping the chocalate side of things. If I dont make it till Tues I might drop into Ross' and grab a kilo each of the areomatic and the simpsons imperial to throw in to bring out some more malt flavour. If the Ag turns out good I'll make it my mini swap brew. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/4/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Old Convict Stout




At a glance do you think the IBU's are a little low (9.1) ? Obviously I have not made it but what does the bitterness taste like to you?


BYB


----------



## bradsbrew (10/4/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> At a glance do you think the IBU's are a little low (9.1) ? Obviously I have not made it but what does the bitterness taste like to you?
> 
> 
> BYB



The malt extract was a kit ESB old Ale I didnt know how to add in the IBU's content in the can the 9.1 is extra that I added with the hop additions. Could have done with some extra bitterness though and in the AG I will also add in some late hops of EKG or styrian goldings.

Cheers Brad


----------

